# Using Extension box at UPS output



## patkim (Aug 31, 2016)

As per what APC recommends, you should not connect extension box/surge protector to the output of APC home UPS. Is there any real harm in doing that? Has anyone used it in that way? 

I am likely to purchase a 600VA UPS for my desktop. I will be connecting desktop, monitor & router to it. I can connect these devices directly to the UPS output but then I don’t have switches to manually put the individual devices completely off if required. I will have to switch off the whole UPS.


----------



## nac (Aug 31, 2016)

I am using one, as I don't have a choice. Inverter/UPS just have one output line. So, I have to use an extension/spike buster to connect all the things.


----------



## topgear (Sep 1, 2016)

patkim said:


> As per what APC recommends, you should not connect extension box/surge protector to the output of APC home UPS. Is there any real harm in doing that? Has anyone used it in that way?
> 
> I am likely to purchase a 600VA UPS for my desktop. I will be connecting desktop, monitor & router to it. I can connect these devices directly to the UPS output but then I don’t have switches to manually put the individual devices completely off if required. I will have to switch off the whole UPS.



This is fine but occasionally you will get UPS overload beeps during gaming .. it may be due to overloading of a single socket. So If UPS has two battery outputs connect your PSu cable in one of them and rest one the surge protector and connect speaker, monitor, router with the surge protector.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2016)

Why do this?Desktop can be tuned off using shutdown,monitors have a switch on them itself,same case with routers(though with their little power consumption no need for that).


----------

